# Hikers in France Meet a Friendly Marmot



## win231 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 15, 2022)

win231 said:


>


That was interesting, and the marmot is a cute animal, even if it is a rodent. I kept thinking about germs when the man let the marmot lick his face (especially his eyes).


----------

